# New Dude, Qview, MES in a Cabinet and a hearty Howdy!



## northofdallas (Jan 17, 2016)

Howdy y'all.  

I'm a long time lurker, but new to the forum.  I got a 30" MES for Christmas, but used an offset and upright woody for years.  I built a cabinet for my MES to keep the cold outside temps from affecting the smoking, also to give it a weather resistant home and storage for my supplies.  

Pics or it didnt happen, right? 

_*Here's the cabinet, It will look like the cooler stand to the right of it in time.  Just need some metal straps, some signs, stain and a little time to do it - too busy cookin'*_













946184_10207526589696062_8895777534281942792_n.jpg



__ northofdallas
__ Jan 17, 2016






_*Inside, with storage beside for racks, and below for chips and other stuffs*_













12400719_10207526589856066_7148326008844501747_n.j



__ northofdallas
__ Jan 17, 2016






_*The Lid lifts all the way to about 120* for access to the controls, but also to let out the smoke.  During the winter, it will stay mostly closed like this, but the summer will have it wide open. *_













946793_10207526590056071_1980566476976998529_n.jpg



__ northofdallas
__ Jan 17, 2016






_*Chip tray access*_













10157282_10207526590176074_6068732832486420422_n.j



__ northofdallas
__ Jan 17, 2016






_*QVIEW!*_













10445518_10207520303578913_2499373510534900519_n.j



__ northofdallas
__ Jan 17, 2016






_*QVIEW, TOO!*_













12037948_10207520304178928_5872060494196086075_n.j



__ northofdallas
__ Jan 17, 2016






See ya 'round

Corey


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 17, 2016)

Welcome Corey!  That is a sweet cabinet for the MES!  That Qview looks amazing too, is that a bacon wrapped chicken?

Mike


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 17, 2016)

Welcome to the board! Oh yes you will fit in here. Have fun participating in discussions.


----------



## northofdallas (Jan 17, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> Welcome Corey!  That is a sweet cabinet for the MES!  That Qview looks amazing too, is that a bacon wrapped chicken?
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike!
Yep, it's a bacon wrapped BCC.  I have a half pork loin in the MES right now


----------



## ddbck (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice cabinet, good idea. Good looking grub too.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 17, 2016)

Welcome aboard Corey.  That's a first class cabinet you built there. 

Fine looking Chicken too.


----------



## gary s (Jan 19, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a nice chilly, windy day in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome to SMF, Corey!

The cabinet is top notch!

I like the bacon wrapped chicken, great idea.

What else can we find to wrap in bacon!

Glad to have you with us!
 

Al


----------



## northofdallas (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey Gary!  

Glad to see another NTXan!  I've been to Whitehouse before, I used to be a bass player and played all kinds of C&W dancehalls, stages, trailers, etc...


----------

